# where can I buy silica gel in Vancouver?



## Farga (Aug 9, 2010)

heeyy..

anybody lives in Vanouver? and knows where the shop that sell silica gel?
i'm really need it..

thanks for your help


----------



## Derrel (Aug 9, 2010)

Boating and marine supply houses often have the stuff, often available in bulk, and/or in metal containers, for use aboard large boats. Vancouver has a zillion boating supply stores.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 11, 2011)

Any sporting goods store that sells guns and safes.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 11, 2011)

wow. they are like the fastest spammers in China!

You can also get it from hydroponics suppliers, shops that deal with food storage supplies, ebay.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 11, 2011)

Also the crystal kitty litter.

just curious - do you have some kind of killer mold or are you needing to run a column?


----------



## Buckster (Dec 11, 2011)

The OP was 14 months ago.  It was necro'd today by a spammer.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 11, 2011)

I wonder if he ever found is immediately needed silica?


----------

